

How can one block .su (Soviet Union gTLD) from resolving? - aj700
http://m.apnews.com/ap/db_268789/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=W7goKFHY

======
aj700
Are there resolvers that block all of it instead of known bad sites? Can you
do anything on your own OS or browser to block it? Can someone make a browser
extension to do this?

~~~
rwbhn
Should be able to do it with <http://www.opendns.com/>

